# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  قانون العلم الوطنى لسنة 1993م

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قانون العلم الوطنى لسنة 1993م 
(15/12/1993) 
اسم القانون. 
1ـيسمى هذا القانون ، " قانون العلم الوطنى لسنة 1993" .  
الغاء . 
2ـ يلغى قانون العلم الوطنى وأعلام الدول الأجنبية لسنة 1976م
تفسير . 
3ـ فى هذا القانون، ما لم يقتض السياق معنى آخر : 
"سفينة سودانية" يقصد بها أية سفينة تمتلكها حكومة جمهورية السودان أو مستأجرة لمنفعتها ، 
"طائرة سودانية" يقصد بها اية طائرة تمتلكها حكومة جمهورية السودان او مستأجرة لمنفعتها . 
"العلم" يقصد به العلم الوطنى لجمهورية السودان ، 
"علم أجنبى" يقصد به أى علم خاص بأية دولة أجنبية ، 
"علم آخر" يقصد به أى علم خاص بأية ولاية، أو مؤسسة أو هيئة عامة .  
مواصفات العلم. 
4ـ (1) تكون للعلم المواصفات الآتية ، وهى أن :  
(أ) يكون مستطيل الشكل بحيث يكون عرضه نصف طوله، (ب) يتكون من ثلاث مستطيلات أفقية متساوية ، 
(ج) ينتهى من الجهة المحازية للسارية بمثلث أخضر اللون متساوى الضلعين ويشكل عرض العلم طول قاعدته ويبلغ ارتفاعه العمودى ثلث طول العلم ،
(هـ) تكون ألوان المستطيلات مـن أعلى الى اسفل ، أحمر، أبيض وأسود على التوالى . 
(2) عند وضع العلم أفقياً على أى جسم ثابت يكون المثلث الأخضر على الجهة اليسرى للمشاهد ، عند وضعه رأسياً يكون المثلث الأخضر فى الأعلى ليصبح اللون الأحمر على يمين المشاهد . 
(3) فيما يتعلق بالعلم الرئاسى ، بالاضافة للمواصفات المذكورة فى البند (1) ، يتوسط اللون الأبيض للعلم ، شعار الجمهورية باللون الذهبى .  
مقاسات العلم والأغراض التى يستعمل لها  

5ـ تكون للعلم المقاسات الآتية : (أ) 14 قدم × ½ 4 قدم ، ويستعمل اثناء الاحتفالات التى تقام بالقصر الجمهورى 
(ب) 9 قدم × ½ 4 قدم ، ويرفع على السارية العليا بالقصر الجمهورى ،
(ج) 6 قدم × 3 قدم ، ويرفع فى دواوين الدولة والسفارات والمفوضيات والقنصليات السودانية بالخارج ،
(د) 3 قدم × ½1 قدم ، ويرفع على البواخر السودانية كما يرفع على مقدمة البواخر الأجنبية عند دخولها المياه الاقليمية السودانية،
(هـ) 12 بوصة × 6 بوصة ، ويرفع على عربة كل من رئيس الجمهورية وولاة الولايات وممثلو جمهوية السودان بالخارج ،
(و) 24 بوصة × 12 بوصة ، ويرفع على الطائراتا لسودانية، 
(ز) 2. بوصه × 1. بوصه ، ويرفع على المنصة عند تفتيش طابورالشرف ، 
(ح) 9 بوصة × ½4 بوصة ، ويرفع اثناء المؤتمرات والمباحثات مع وفود الدول الأجنبية .  
الأماكن التى يرفع فيها العلم.  
6ـ (1) يرفع العلم فى الأماكن الآتية : (أ) القصر الجمهورى ، 
(ب) الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء ،
(ج) رئاسة كل ولاية ،
(د) مقر المجلس الوطنى أثناء دورة انعقاده ،
(هـ) دار القضاء ،
(و‌) الوزارات والمصالح والمؤسسات والهيئات العامة ،
(ز) رئاسة كل محلية ،
(ح) نقاط الشرطة ،
(ط) مكاتب قوة شرطة الجمارك على الحدود،
(ى) البعثات الدبلوماسية بالخارج ،
(ك) الطائرات السودانية ،
(ل) السفن السودانية ، 
(2) يرفع العلم فى المقر الرسمى لسكنى كل من : (أ) رئيس الجمهورية،
(ب) ممثلو جمهورية السودان بالخارج ، 
الأوقات التى يرفع فيها العلم .  
7ـ يرفع العلم أثناء النهار من شروق الشمس الى غروبها ، ويجوز أن يرفع فى المساء فى الأعياد الرسمية والمناسبات القومية الخاصة .  
طريقة رفع العلم. 
8ـ (1) يرفع العلم على السارية بسرعة معقولة. 
(2) ينزل العلم ببطء فى أناة وتؤدة.  
وضع العلم فى المواكب أو المسيرات.  
9ـ (1) فى الحالات التى يرفع فيها العلم فى أى موكب أو مسيرة يجب أن يرفع العلم فى مقدمة الموكب أو المسيرة من الناحية اليمنى. 
(2) فى الحالات التى يرفع فيها علم آخر مع العلم فى أى موكب أو مسيرة ، يجب أن يرفع العلم فى مقدمة الموكب أو المسيرة من الناحية اليمنى ، على أن يرفع العلم الآخر من الناحية اليسرى . 
(3) فى الحالات التى يرفع فيها أكثر من علم واحد مع العلم فى أى موكب أو مسيرة يجب أن يرفع العلم فى مقدمة ذلك الموكب أو المسيرة فى وسط الاعلام الأخرى.  
موضع العلم على السارية.  
10.ـ (1) لا يجوز أن يرفع أى علم آخر فى سارية واحدة مع العلم أو يرفع الى مستوى أعلى منه . 
(2) مع مراعاة أحكام المادة 9(3) ، لا يجوز أن يرفع أى علم آخر من الناحية اليمنى للعلم.  
رفع العلم عند رفع أعلام الدول الأجنبية.  
11ـ مع مراعاة أحكام قواعد القانون الدولى فى هذا الشأن ، وبصفة خاصه فيما يتعلق بالممثلين السياسيين والبعثات الدبلوماسية والسفن الحربية الأجنبية ، لا يجوز رفع أى علم أجنبى الا فى الاعياد الرسمية والمناسبات وفق أحكام القانون ، كما لا يجوز رفع أى علم أجنبى الا اذا كان مصحوبا بالعلم ، على أن يكون العلم مساوياً للعلم الأجنبى فى الحجم ويوضع من مكان الشرق .  
قيود على استعمال العلم الأجنبى .  
12ـ لا يجوز إستعمال أى علم أجنبى فى الطريق العام أو فى أى موكب أو مسيرة أو مظاهرة الا وفق أحكام هذا القانون. 
سلطة إصدار الأوامر.  

13ـ يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية ، أن يحدد بموجب أمر يصدره : (أ) حجم العلم الذى يرفع فى أية مناسبة أخرى غير منصوص عنها فى هذا القانون،
(ب) أية أماكن أخرى غير منصوص عنها فى هذا القانون يجوز أن يرفع فيها العلم ،
(ج) الضوابط الخاصة باستعمال العلم بالنسبة للبعثات الدبلوماسية السودانية فى الخارج ،
(د) الضوابط الخاصة باستعمال العلم بالنسبة للسفن والبواخر السودانية فى الموانئ والمياه الداخلية وما وراء البحار . 
قيود على استعمال العلم. 
14ـ مع مراعاة أحكام هذا القانون أو أية أوامر يصدرها رئيس الجمهورية بموجبه لا يجوز أن : (أ) يرفع العلم بصفة مستمرة،
(ب) يرفع العلم اذا كانت ألوانه باهته أو كان فى حالة سيئة ،
(ج) يستعمل العلم كعلامة تجارية أو كجزء من علامة تجارية أو للإعلان بغرض تجارى،
(د) يستعمل العلم كوحدة زخرفية فى غير الأعياد الرسمية والمناسبات الواردة فى هذا القانون أو يرسم على الأوانى والعربات الخاصة ،
(هـ) يستعمل العلم كجزء من شعار أية هيئة أو مؤسسة عامة أو أية جهة أخرى ،
(و) يستعمل العلم كغطاء لأية مركبة أو دابة ،
(ز) يستعمل العلم كغطاء لنعش الا بموافقة رئيس الجمهورية أو موافقة رئيس البعثة الدبلوماسية السودانية فى الخارج حسبما يكون الحال .  
المناسبات التى يرفع فيها العلم.  
15ـ (1) مع مراعاة أحكام هذا القانون لا يجوز رفع العلم الا فى المناسبات المنصوص عليها فى الجدول الملحق بهذا القانون . 
(2) يجوز لرئيس الجمهورية ، بموجب أمر منه ، أن يعدل الجدول الملحق بهذا القانون .  
تحية العلم.  
16ـ (1) على أى شخص يكون حاضراً عند رفع العلم أو انزاله أن يقف متجهاً نحو العلم حتى يتم رفع العلم أو انزاله . 
(2) اذا عزف السلام الجمهورى أثناء أو بعد رفع العلم أو انزاله على أى شخص يكون حاضراً أن يقف متجها نحو العلم . 
(3) على أى شخص يرتدى زياً رسمياً فى الحالتين المذكورتين فى البندين (1) و (2) أن يحيى العلم بأداء التعظيم .  
اتلاف العلم. 
17ـ يجوز لأى جهة يحددها الأمين العام لرئاسة الجمهورية أن تقرر اتلاف العلم بسبب القدم أو التشوه أو أى سبب من الأسباب يقرره رئيس الجمهورية ، ويتم ذلك الاتلاف بعد فصل ألوان العلم عن بعضها البعض .  
سلطة فتح الدعاوى الجنائية. 
18ـ (1) يختص وكيل النيابة المختص ، بفتح الدعاوى الجنائية فيما يتعلق بأية مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون . 
(2) يجوز لوكيل النيابة المختص أو ضابط الشرطة المختصة فى جميع الحالات حجز أى علم ترتكب بشأنه مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون.  

المحكمة المختصة.  
19ـ (1) يختص قاضى المحكمة الجنائية الأولى بالنظر فى المخالفات التى يعاقب عليها بموجب أحكام هذا القانون . 
(2) على القاضى فى جميع ألاحوال الأمر بإتلاف العلم الذى ارتكبت بشأنه مخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون .  
العقوبات. 
20.ـ (1) أى شخص يعدم أو يهين العلم أو أى شعار آخر لجمهورية السودان فى أى مكان عام أو مفتوح للجمهور بقصد اظهار أو اثارة الكراهية ضد سلطة الدولة ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً . 
(2) أى شخص يعدم أو يهين أى علم أو شعار أجنبى فى أى مكان عام أو أى مكان مفتوح للجمهور بقصد اظهار أو اثارة الكراهية ضد تلك الدولة وكان ذلك الفعل معاقباً عليه بموجب قوانين الدولة الأجنبية المعنية ، يعاقب ذلك الشخص بمقتضى أحكام البند (1) . 
(3) أى شخص يخالف أى حكم آخر من أحكام هذا القانون أو الأوامر الصادرة بموجبه يعاقب بالغرامة التى تحددها المحكمة .  
الجــدول 
الأعياد الرسمية 
1ـ عيد الاستقلال . 
2ـ وقفة عيد الفطر . 
3ـ عيد الفطر . 
4ـ شم النسيم. 
5ـ عيد ثورة الانقاذ الوطنى . 
6ـ وقفة عيد الأضحى . 
7ـ عيد الأضحى . 
8ـ رأس السنةالهجرية .
9 ـ المولد النبوى . 
10.ـ عيد ثورة أكتوبر . 
11ـ عيد الميلاد . 
*

----------

